# Biken Raum Amberg/Weiden



## micabg (24. September 2010)

Servus,

bin relativ neu in diesem Forum und auch im MTB Segment und würde mich freuen ein paar MTB Begeisterte im Raum Amberg/Weiden anzutreffen.

Für eine Feierabendrunde und auch am WE bin ich für jede Schandtat bereit ;-)

Gruß Micha


----------



## norman68 (25. September 2010)

Gib mal hier Lokalbereich "Forumdurchsuchen" Amberg oder Weiden ein. Gibt schon den ein oder andern Thread dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (10. Oktober 2010)

Servus,

Schnaittenbach, meine alte Heimat 
Bin aus Gebenbach.
Kannst dich ja per PM mal melden


----------



## el.locko (16. Oktober 2010)

Ha noch einer aus der Gegend. Bin aus Edelsfeld.


----------



## druha78 (22. Oktober 2012)

Komme auch aus der Ecke - Hahnbach.  Fahre aber eher CC-Touren


----------

